# Am I mad or stupid to start TTC again baby is 3 months..BFP!



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

I am still waiting for my first AF after having baby, we have had unprotected sx and I have tested last week it its neg. A bit of relief but also a bit sad. We have both talked about TTC again and have said sod it why not, but I am more worried about what others mights say ie midwives cos Archie is still so young. 

We were so lucky to get a BFP after our first month of clomid (after 3 x ivf etc see sig) so I know we can do it again. 

Shall we just do it and throw caution to the wind? 

xx

Just to let you know we did it - a BFP - baby is 6 months old - I cannot believe - we tried using VITEX have not got a clue when I ovulated as DTD every day from day 10 to 20! so excited xx


----------



## annacameron (Dec 16, 2008)

congrats!!

now, dear, why would anyone worry about what a midwife says ?  good grief!

there is a great deal of data that suggests that the best time to ttc is immediately after a birth so I'd go for it. The body will be less likely to reject implantation and will be more able to do the "talk" interaction that needs to go on with the implanting embryo.


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi caz i say go for it!!   i started trying at about the same tim - then just as i was beginning to think id have to have tx again i got a bfp! i think after the if journey i decided id try quickly incase it took ages again and that if it happened quickly id cope cos you do - and in some ways its prob easier - my friend waited til baby was  4 and now wishes she hadnt cos she said its daunting going back to all the bottles and lack of sleep etc so at least if it happes quickly you are used to all that   good luck


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

I differ I must say to be honest! I say enjoy baby number 1 to the MAX!! Have every min for you and that one baby and have number 2 when number 1 is more independent!

I am just going through FET and my dd is 20 months, I sometimes worry we are going through it again too soon as I want to revel in every single second of every single day with her and I want nothing to change our magic. I am sure a sibling will add to our joy and wonder but hope that dd isnt felt pushed out or rejected.

I guess its each to our own! Enjoy whatever choice you make and best wishes xxx


----------



## surferchick (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Caz,

I don't think anyone can answer that question apart from you and you dh! Don't worry about what anyone else thinks (ie midwife), it's up to you as and when you decide to expand your family.

Although they do recommend 18 months between birth-to-birth if you've had a c-section but having said that there are plenty of people who don't leave that gap and have no problems.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!

Surferchick xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

There is no such thing as the perfect age gap and there are advantages and disadvantages to all, the same as with anything. As to what anyone else says, ignore them!

When I saw my midwife with my last pg she made some comment about ds1 being in school to which I replied that he wasn't, he was going to be 3 the following week. You should have seen the look on her face. She said "so you're going to have three under four, and you're happy about that are you?". What she expected me to do/say I don't know, but I just said it's not what I'd planned 20 years ago but then if things had gone to plan I'd have a 10 year old by now.

As to the sections, I was told to wait 6 months before becoming pg again after ds1 although the GP happily gave me metformin when he was 4 months knowing full well we wanted to ttc again, then I was advised to wait a year after dd but this was as much about giving my body a rest from being pg.

Good luck!

Chux xx


----------



## Shoe Queen (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi Caz

Only you can make that decision hun and it sounds to me like you've already made your mind up!  For me personally I didnt even contemplate it until dd was 2 years and as you can see from my sig - we had a rough year of it last year and now we are going down the adoption route.  I do sometimes wonder however if we'd started trying straight away something may have happened sooner - who knows! On the other hand, as Tinx says it has been absolutely wonderful spending this time with her and her alone and I wouldnt have changed that for the world.  It is a tough call to make but Im sure whatever you decide will be the right decision.

Cath xxx


----------



## Snorkmaiden (Mar 22, 2005)

Go for it. If you know you want more children and know it probably will be a struggle to conceive, then why waste time? If you get pg straightaway you'll cope with two tinies - many have been there, done that and managed. 

I knew when I was in hospital with my twins a week old that I was broody again already. I didn't however tell DH or act upon it! My periods returned at six months post partum and although we didn't start actively TTC neither did we actively prevent a conception. When the twins were nine months old my DH asked me if we were actively trying again and I said 'I don't know - are we?' and he said yes. 

We tried naturally for nearly three years before our first ICSI cycle that resulted in our twins and we've been trying naturally for nearly three years again. I know of so many people who've been really lucky and got a miracle natural BFP when TTC #2 after years of infertility and trying for baby #1 but I'm not one of those people and I'm glad that we started trying as soon as we were able. 

Good luck, whatever you decide.

ps - My son is Archie too


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Caz

Please don't give a second thought to what anyone else thinks. It's your life and your family, and if both you and DH are happy to go for it, then do it!

Like Chux said, there is no such thing as the perfect age gap. Having babies close together is exhausting but they grow up together. Having a bigger age gap means you get to spend more quality time with no.1 but then have to go through all the baby stuff again (although is that such a bad thing?!) and no.1 might take longer to adjust to sharing you.

I would have loved to be pregnant a couple of months after having had Lola, but it took us over a year to conceive no.2. In hindsight, this did work better for us, as I did make the most of every minute of Lola and was able to concentrate fully on her. But having said that, if it had happened 3 months later, we would have been delighted. I' ve got a friend (no IF issues) with a barely a year between her DDs and I have to say, I do feel sorry for her DD1 as she doesn't get much attention and is often left to run wild- but that could well be due to my friend's parenting style rather than the close age gap!! 

Good luck hunni


----------



## MummyT (Nov 21, 2006)

This is something dh and i are discussing at present and haven't come to a conclusion as of yet.
I'd agree with the rest hunni, follow your heart, the rest will follow xxx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

hello

me to im so so happy with my baby Ellie shes almost 14weeks and I can so see how people become addicted to having children. 
after ectopic, ruptured tubes, surgery and IVF we got our miracle and i too so want a sibling at some point, I loved being pregnant and so want to do it again if i can be that lucky. 

but unsure when but know id want to start by the time ellie is 1 (not told DP yet) hehe

good luck and all the best xxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Caz go for it honey, you know what you want....

There are 27mths between my two, its been hard work and still is but they are growing up together, they adore each other and for me personally I wouldn't want to leave the 'baby' stage and then return to it a few years later... we're undecided on ttc#3 but i'm adament if we're doing it, i'd like to try from the same point we got pg with #2.

Good luck.

Bev xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

if it is what you want go for it.  I've got 19 months between my 2. We kind of decided when DD1 was 6 months old that if it happened it happened.  The Pill was affecting the ND i had so I came off and I know TTC when suffering from some PND not good but decided we would see what happened. when DD1 was 9/10 months old we decided to officially TTC IE I stated monitoring my cycles well DD1 was coming up 11 months when I fell pregnant!

I don't think anyone will say having 2 quite close together is easy but it has it rewards, I think what ever the age gap it is going to have its own reasons for comments/problems etc


----------



## Oonagh14 (Sep 17, 2007)

God I don't think you're silly at all.

We started ttc again straight away- well, after about 12 weeks when I'd plucked up the courage to let him near me


----------

